# 2 Para. The Falklands 30 years ago.



## airborne (Jun 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mLyywhcp6wU[/YOUTUBE]


[video=youtube_share;mLyywhcp6wU]http://youtu.be/mLyywhcp6wU[/video]


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 2, 2012)

Great Video


----------



## Pretorian (Aug 16, 2013)

Excellent video with an brilliant sound track.
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms (classic)


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 16, 2013)

They played this track at a mates funeral some time ago, its a real tear jerker anyway but in those settings its even more impactive


----------

